# Female IT Manager



## society (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm wondering if it's possible for a high skilled female IT manager to find a job in Dubai. I had contact with a recruiter and his advise was to forget it. I have 18 years experience as an IT specialist / the last 6 years as a IT manager. 

Can someone provide me with more information?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

society said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm wondering if it's possible for a high skilled female IT manager to find a job in Dubai. I had contact with a recruiter and his advise was to forget it. I have 18 years experience as an IT specialist / the last 6 years as a IT manager.
> 
> Can someone provide me with more information?


Hi,
The main issue is not whether you are male or female - it is more to do with your nationality and earnings expectations.
There is a very large pool of IT staff available from India & Pakistan just on our doorstep and their wage expectations are far lower than people from Europe.
If you have an unusual speciality that is in demand here - then you would stand a better chance of securing a job.
Best of Luck!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## society (Feb 16, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The main issue is not whether you are male or female - it is more to do with your nationality and earnings expectations.
> There is a very large pool of IT staff available from India & Pakistan just on our doorstep and their wage expectations are far lower than people from Europe.
> If you have an unusual speciality that is in demand here - then you would stand a better chance of securing a job.
> ...


That makes sense! 
thnx Steve


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just because the recruiter told you to forget t doesn't mean that you shouldn't try . Just find another recruiter.

We've had a Female IT Manager. Also a lot of the senior IT people in our company are the ones that are highly skilled with technical experience; irrespective of their origins.

Yes there is a large pool of IT people from the Subcontinent but based on your level of experience, I would imagine that you're looking for a senior level position anyway so it shouldn't really deter you. You should look at Senior Manager roles and above.


----------



## society (Feb 16, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> Just because the recruiter told you to forget t doesn't mean that you shouldn't try . Just find another recruiter.
> 
> We've had a Female IT Manager. Also a lot of the senior IT people in our company are the ones that are highly skilled with technical experience; irrespective of their origins.
> 
> Yes there is a large pool of IT people from the Subcontinent but based on your level of experience, I would imagine that you're looking for a senior level position anyway so it shouldn't really deter you. You should look at Senior Manager roles and above.


Hi Pamela,

Thanks for your input and I won't let someone discouraged me for trying. I know the drill in the European IT world because its hard but not impossible for females to have positions in management functions. So there is hope


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My cousin is a PM in IT and every time she tried to apply, she ran into the male only barrier. She's also found that the work she can get in the UK is generally better paid at her level. Good luck, hope you manage to break that barrier down.


----------



## society (Feb 16, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> My cousin is a PM in IT and every time she tried to apply, she ran into the male only barrier. She's also found that the work she can get in the UK is generally better paid at her level. Good luck, hope you manage to break that barrier down.


Hi BedouGirl,

Also thnx for your reply and yes I will keep on trying


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

society said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm wondering if it's possible for a high skilled female IT manager to find a job in Dubai. I had contact with a recruiter and his advise was to forget it. I have 18 years experience as an IT specialist / the last 6 years as a IT manager.
> 
> Can someone provide me with more information?


It is not true that there are no IT female managers. I'm an IT Service Management trainer and 20-30% of IT Managers who come to my trainings are females. Even interestingly some female IT Managers are from Saudi Arabia .


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok Society...you know where to send your CV


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Don't listen to that recruiter

There are tons of companies, with different mentalities. 

Shop around, many big names in the IT industry.

Regarding females, yes, I would not hire a lady as a site engineer in a construction site, although I have seen it, but it was a huge site and the lady was a tough one.


----------



## society (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you all for your positive input and please don't hesitate to brief me if someone knows a good recruiter or a job opening.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

society said:


> Thank you all for your positive input and please don't hesitate to brief me if someone knows a good recruiter or a job opening.


This guy is supposed to be the best, he hosts a career radio show too
Shane phillips | | Leadership services Middle East | Career Clinic Middle East | Shane Philips- Executive Search & Leadership Services, Dubai, Middle East

GulfTalent.com

But best are UK based : http://www.huxley.com/job-search?task=displayAdvertResults&searchId=531b484b4fcc4

Good luck, and who would not hire a female , I might be sleazy, but perfume and heels beat angry testy bald men, just saying


----------



## society (Feb 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> This guy is supposed to be the best, he hosts a career radio show too
> Shane phillips | | Leadership services Middle East | Career Clinic Middle East | Shane Philips- Executive Search & Leadership Services, Dubai, Middle East
> 
> GulfTalent.com
> ...


Nice to see that there is a business goeroe everywhere :thumb: - I definitely will send him a mail!


----------

